# Hoyt Excel Discontinued?????????????????



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I know a lot of ILF guys are fond of the Hoyt Excel 21" riser. I thought you might find this interesting.

I was perusing Hoyt's website and see they (currently) only show two ILF and two Formula target risers. They've added a new Alero in ILF; it weighs 2.9 pounds. They've kept the Epik but don't (currently) show the Horizon or the Excel.

It sounds like the Alero "may" have a consumer friendly price, especially if they have indeed dropped the Excel and the Horizon.

I checked Alternative's website. They're offering the Excel, Horizon and Horizon Pro at significant discounts. That usually indicates discontinued models and items they have in stock.

Here's their brief description of the new Alero:



> "Never before have we offered so much recurve riser design and performance at such an affordable price. Built on our Grand Prix riser platform, the Alero is loaded with tried and true Hoyt Technology that will allow archers to excel from the start. The Alero is available in anodize red, blue, black and gunmetal gray. (Alero available January 2018.)"


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

who is discounting them excatly


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Alternative Sporting Services in the U.K. It'll cost about $20.00 for shipping to the states for a riser.

http://alternativess.com/


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

That is a tragedy for many, but might make business sense if the margins don't support it. I don't think it makes sense, however, to abandon the entry level and crossover markets as they introduce many to the brand. Hoyt marketing seems to be pushing for the high-end market but are going to poke other customers in the eye by removing an economical yet solid option. I am just shaking my head that they are eliminating one of the most widely recommended products you will see on this site.

I also dislike the cutesy misspelling of words for product names. It appears lame and uneducated, unsuitable for a premium brand. It makes me wonder what else they got wrong with the product.


----------



## nvision (Feb 23, 2015)

Indeed a staple in the online communities. I felt the same way when the Samick Sage was discontinued.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The question is whether they are replacing the Excel with other risers at the same price point. Before the Excel they had the Gold Medalist for $169 and the Eclipse at around $225 or so.

Neither were short risers but the Excel was originally a FITA riser for small adults and children.

Since then, the short riser market has expanded.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

nvision said:


> Indeed a staple in the online communities. I felt the same way when the Samick Sage was discontinued.


Nvision, I don't think the Sage has been discontinued. It is still available at Lancaster and 3Rivers. Samick has been on the rocks but is focusing now on shorter wood bows instead on Olympic target gear. I believe the Samick Journey is what was discontinued, but it was just a Sage with long ILF limbs and didn't really need to be a separate SKU.

Hank, it looks like the Epik will be available in 23" and 25", while the Alero will be available only in 25". It looks like Hoyt is abandoning the low-cost short riser market and sticking with the Satori, which is available in 17", 19", and 21". It is a shame because the Excel is such a preeminent choice small FITA, budget FITA, and ILF hunting/field bows. They will lose alot of mindshare and open the doors to other brands getting in the heads of beginners and non-traditional (as in "not the usual") customers.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

yes, if I have to pay the satori price tag, I will just go full carbon with the w&w blackwolf

even the metal gillo ghost / super hunter is cheaper than a satori


Hoyt wants to push the sales of satori so bad to discontinue the excel 21...bad move


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

... or, it could be that they simply can't compete in that low-end market anyway. I mean you can buy a CNC'd Infitec Challenger for $111.00; you can buy a 21" Axiom riser for $100.00 and the list goes on and on. I'm not going to make any judgements about Hoyt's sales plans. I may not like it, but I figure they know what they're doing.

I'll be eager to see what the retail price will be on the Alero. I'm thinking it'll be close to what the Horizon Pro is/was. It that's the case they won't be able to keep them in stock.


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

I don't know how to post pictures but I'll add a link. I found a website already advertising the Alero. It's shown as $439.20 USD or $549 CAD. This is a place out in London Ont.

Here's the link:
https://www.archersnook.com/component/store/archery/Bows/Longbows.Recurves?c=CAD


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Infitec challenger/max is a 25" riser, Axiom has a 21" model but with a 36 lbs top drawweight limit......without breaking the bank, the only real option left is WNS/SF Forge + in 23", which is not a bad choice but it has a non-removable clicker extension~~~I dont know the others, but 21"~23" riser is the longest riser I want to go stumping / hunting with.

If riser length is not ur concern, sure there are heaps of economy option in the 25" category that can be used in trad/barebow shooting....Decut Bash pro / Mybo Supercast/ Cartel Fantom.....etc.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Perhaps you missed the weight limit on the Excel. When it was first introduced the recommended max was 40#.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I shoot 40# on my excel, my all other heavier bows are not ILF rigs.

I have indeed upgraded the factory tiller bolt (still the black factory tiller bolt on the excel is built like a tank) to the pro series's collet bolt, n since the limb pocket on the excel is a just cut out, so even if I shoot 40lbs > on it, it wont matters, as there is no moving or drop in parts there to fail.


but I have seen striped Axiom thread n limb bolts, so I am sure the Axiom is built on everything softer than the excel.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

> "...so I am sure the Axiom is built on everything softer than the excel."


Indeed it is. The Axiom is "poured"; the Excel is CNC machined from a billet.


----------



## Rev35UMC (Aug 11, 2017)

And this is why I?ve asked my dealer to get me a 21? Excel in blackout?if he can. I love my glossy black 23? one.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You may want to keep an eye in the classifieds and on ebay. They come up often.


----------



## Rev35UMC (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, but I have a great dealer. I got my Excel new for cheaper than many used ones I see on here and on the ?bay.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes indeed, for alternative uses (as well as any uses, IMHO) you want a machined riser, not cast. An interesting "new" process is forged and machined, which increases the strength of the metal and reduces wastage, thereby reducing cost. Good examples include the SF Forged Plus and Gillo G2. I would only use a cast riser for a beginner or kid bow as they are unlikely to last, stay straight, or hold up to much abuse or adjustment.

It will be interesting to see if Hoyt's gambit pays off. The Excel is a cross-over product, whereby the Satori is "trad". The pricing is in fantasy-land too.

Come to think of it, the last three risers I have purchased were not Hoyt, nor the last four pairs of limbs. Their day may have already passed, gone kompound krazy along with everyone else. I do like how they are simplifying their product line, though. They had too many recurve riser models with little differentiation.

So much for my dream of a Hoyt barebow rig. I doubt they will ever craft a barebow-specific riser, or if they do it will be crazy expensive and nobody will buy it. It would probably also use crazy expensive proprietary Formula limbs that only they make.


----------



## Mike Hutchison (Apr 22, 2012)

LAS price for new Alero is 499. Not exactly an Excel replacement.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Mike Hutchison said:


> LAS price for new Alero is 499. Not exactly an Excel replacement.


Not sure how much excel's were when they first released but certainly not a replaced for what we had the last few years. I dun like that price.


----------

